# Male jacobins pigeon free to good home!



## Hannah761 (Jun 22, 2016)

I found this beautiful Jacobins pigeon at my work the Houston dog ranch he had a zip tie on his leg which I have removed and he has been living in my home I took him to the vet which is how I know he is a male for the vet informed me that they noticed in X-rays that he has extremely large testicles which is probably why he spends 90% of his time cooing at himself in front of mirror I love him dearly but fear he is sad and Lonley w no mate and not getting anything in return from his reflection in mirror so my only wish is for him to be happy and the only way for him to have that I feel is to be w other pigeons so if u raise fancy pigeons or have a loft w room for one more pls feel free to contact me my cell is 281 608 9366 I live in Houston tx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jacobins are beautiful birds. I hope you can find a good home for him in your area. Check them out first, to be sure that it is a safe, and clean loft, with someone who takes good care of their birds.


----------

